# How do I know if my pleco still has ick or not?



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

I have two female albino bristlenose plecos, and I had them for about 3 weeks now.. The first day I got them, I noticed a few dots on them so I put them into a 5 gallon tank for quarantine. The 2nd day, there were so many ick on their fins and there body, so I put a bit of salt in and raised the temp to about 31ºC - 32ºC, lefted them on January 5th until yesterday because I didn't see any dots on them anymore so I put the temperature back to 25ºC - 27ºC and today I still don't see nothing, and I want to bring them into my other aquarium with my male albino to breed with but I'm scared the whole tank will get ick because I have more then 100 regular bristlenose pleco babies in there.. Do any of you guys think they're okay now?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep an eye on them because you should only lower the temperature 1-2 degrees per day or two also check to see what temp. they prefer. Good luck.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

how long have they been ick free? I would wait 1 or 2 weeks after all seems clear before moving them just to be safe


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd say give them til Valentines. That way they've had over a month. Maybe do a like 75% water change on their tank every week to keep the water quality up. If you still don't see any ick by then, I'd say they're safe.


----------

